# Concours of Elegance - Hampton Court (1-2 September)



## Nissan GT-R London (Feb 27, 2018)

Whilst we will not have a stand at this year's London Concours there is still plenty to see and our Nissan GT-r specialist, John Fuggles, will be there throughout the event and happy to discuss GT-rs with you. Whether you're thinking of buying or upgrading, trading in or even just want to ask him about the next GT-R 

There are two ways you can win two free tickets to the Consours of Elegance, this year being held at Hampton Court Palace. The first is to simply follow this link and follow the instructions: 
https://www.facebook.com/plugins/po...ry_fbid=2018414931537014&id=1881415551903620&

The second way to win two free entry tickets to the Consours of Elegance is equally simple. Just email [email protected] with your name, email and phone number and one lucky person will win TWO free tickets to this event. (note: in doing so you are allowing us to contact you for future Nissan GT-R discussions)


----------

